

Online, Are You Really Reading? - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/27/books/27reading.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=login

======
dangoldin
It's articles like these that make me wonder whether the NY Times knows it's
insulting its subjects:

Nadia also writes her own stories. She posted “Dieing Isn’t Always Bad,” about
a girl who comes back to life as half cat, half human, on both fanfiction.net
and quizilla.com.

Nadia said she wanted to major in English at college and someday hopes to be
published. She does not see a problem with reading few books. “No one’s ever
said you should read more books to get into college,” she said.

~~~
crocus
Oh, they definitely know it. The deadpan diss is a Times specialty.

~~~
dangoldin
I suppose the nice thing is that they will probably never realize they are
being mocked.

------
anewaccountname
Oh yeah I'm reading, up until a site does something stupid like require
registration.

I also stop am forced to stop reading sometimes when a site converts a pdf to
a scribd link and crashes my whole computer =)

~~~
Create
+1. Feel free to use anewaccountname. The pair-word for it is right after
$myaccountname on the login/registration page.

~~~
anewaccountname
huh?

------
tdoggette
I didn't go so far as to read the article behind the wall, but the upshot is
this:

1) On the Internet, people read selectively, to pick out the information that
they want.

2)If people find communication to be more efficient by using language
differently, people will read that language differently.

This is all fairly obvious, and is not news.

